# Brandungsangeln auf Ameland



## ChrissyI (15. August 2009)

Hallo,

wir planen im Oktober einen Urlaub auf Ameland. Wie sieht es da in der Brandung aus?? Hat man Chance auf Seebarsch oder Plattfisch? Wo sind die aussichtsreichsten Stellen? Wo kann man Watt oder Ringelwürmer kaufen? Gibt es einen Angelladen??
Vielen Dank


----------



## Wuppi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Ameland*

Hallo,
Ameland ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich weiss noch das es einen schlecht bestückten Laden in Nes gab.
Wattis kann man bei Ebbe gut am Anleger der Fähre (rechts) holen. Das war immer so und wird sich bis heute nicht geändert haben.
Ich war bis vor acht Jahren regelmässig auf Ameland, aber habe mich dann nach Texel orierntiert.
Dort sind die Fangergebnisse deutlich besser. (finde ich jedenfalls)
Seebarsch im Bereich Ameland ist mir da nicht untergekommen.|gr:

Gruss #h
Oliver


----------

